# glock grip hump



## chetc (Jun 29, 2015)

my gen 4 Glock 17 is an excellent gun, i can shoot it well but not comfortable and natural as my CZ 75B SA, the hump is the culprit, i am constantly aiming high, been reading that some shooters are heating up the hump and slightly pushing it in and others are filling the void behind the grip with a filler epoxy and grinding it down to fit the hand, has anyone done this, i tried for a month to learn to hold it see if i can stick with the stock style, but i am always thinking about the hold and loose my concentration accuracy.

Chet


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe your hand has a hump, lol . 
Never heard about the hump. 
But , I only have one glock, so far....


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Its expensive, but lone wolf make a lower that has a more natural grip. I noticed that when all i shot was my glock i had no issue until, like many, i fell in love with the 1911. I personally wish glock would make a lower that you could buy seperate as its a great gun I just have issue with the grip. I actually Got a cz p-07 duty and ended up selling my glock 17. The thing is glock mags are affordable where cz mags are $40 or more.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Watch YouTube videos on "do it yourself Glock grip reductions" and do it yourself.


----------



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

that is the main reason why some people just don't like or, can't get used to shooting glocks. the more severe grip angle and that bump out on the lower end of the grip just don't fit some people. On the other hand its one of the main things I actually love about glock. if I grip tighter with my pinky and ring fingers and push the bump into the meat of my hand it controls the muzzle flip better. If you can't get the hold right I would be more inclined to trade it in for an M&P9... the stock triggers have gotten a lot better in recent years and they are really good guns. some peoples wrists just don't bend right to shoot a glock comfortably.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

All,
This is a do it yourself grip reduction. I watched YouTube videos on the subject. I filled hollow back of frame grip with plastic epoxy. Epoxy was white so I mixed in some black powdered dye. After curing for a day I used a Dremel with sanding drums and a small belt sander to very slowly remove the finger humps and the backstrap hump. (Slowly, you can take it off, but you can't put it back!) I removed the finger humps because my fingers sat on top of them, not between them. I then stippled the grip with a cheap woodburner from a hobby shop. I also slightly undercut the trigger guard and the top of the backstrap. Ab


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

F


slickab said:


> All,
> This is a do it yourself grip reduction. I watched YouTube videos on the subject. I filled hollow back of frame grip with plastic epoxy. Epoxy was white so I mixed in some black powdered dye. After curing for a day I used a Dremel with sanding drums and a small belt sander to very slowly remove the finger humps and the backstrap hump. (Slowly, you can take it off, but you can't put it back!) I removed the finger humps because my fingers sat on top of them, not between them. I then stippled the grip with a cheap woodburner from a hobby shop. I also slightly undercut the trigger guard and the top of the backstrap. Ab


Great effort, hope you obtained your goal. 
Did you grind enough material off the problem area to reach the hollow filled epoxy?
Was the the filler epoxy a polymer material?
During stippling, did you penetrate the epoxy?

You know, once you get it perfect, you might want to create a mold to simulate the perfect grip.
Look at all the 1911 customs people are paying big bucks for. 
Personally the custom 1911's , I think ,,,it's all a scam, lol . Oops


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I got into the polymer epoxy.
Yes, I stippled the epoxy, but it was not easy, wanted to stick and stretch.
This is a pic taken during process.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

So anyone who has done this. How close can you get it to a 1911 grip angle


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

slickab said:


> Yes, I got into the polymer epoxy.
> Yes, I stippled the epoxy, but it was not easy, wanted to stick and stretch.
> This is a pic taken during process.


Great job. If it's a grip or grip angle which prohibits potential Glock er's, hey maybe you can create or contribute to A custom made Glock prototype grip . 
Not sure if there are custom glocks being made.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Glock would be intelligent to offer the lone wolf lower or offer a trade in option on current lowers. I would be carrying a glock if the grip was like a springfield.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Personally, I like the so-called "grip hump". And so does my wife. Sight alignment is quicker for us. Rather than lifting the muzzle to acquire the sight picture, as we have to do with other pistols, the sight picture is right there for us when we point our Glocks at targets.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The grip bump is great for shooters who always shoot low with other guns.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I grew up shooting a 1911A1 with the arched mainspring housing. If I "point shoot" a 1911A1 it hits where I'm looking/pointing. If I shoot a 1911 ( has a flat mainspring housing ) I shoot lower. 

For myself Glocks shoot where I'm looking/pointing and part of the reason is the "Glock hump". 

Paul

P.S. What's up with the motor trend popup ad that will NOT go away?!?!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I grew up shooting a 1911A1 with the arched mainspring housing. If I "point shoot" a 1911A1 it hits where I'm looking/pointing. If I shoot a 1911 ( has a flat mainspring housing ) I shoot lower.
> 
> ...


Are you into cars, referring to the motor trend pop up. 
The search engines keep track of your interests and post pop ups, that pertain to your searches, buying, etc


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy pic,



pic said:


> H
> 
> Are you into cars, referring to the motor trend pop up.
> The search engines keep track of your interests and post pop ups, that pertain to your searches, buying, etc


Am I into cars? Gee, let's see....... I drove this to work today:










So, I guess that would be a yes.

Paul


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW, BEAUTIFUL!!

BTW , you're probably, most likely receiving a different pop up.
The only auto pop up I receive is about BONDO. Fix that dented rust spot today


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

chetc said:


> my gen 4 Glock 17 is an excellent gun, i can shoot it well but not comfortable and natural as my CZ 75B SA, the hump is the culprit, i am constantly aiming high, been reading that some shooters are heating up the hump and slightly pushing it in and others are filling the void behind the grip with a filler epoxy and grinding it down to fit the hand, has anyone done this, i tried for a month to learn to hold it see if i can stick with the stock style, but i am always thinking about the hold and loose my concentration accuracy.
> 
> Chet


It's the P0-8 grip angle, and some do not handle that well. I am lucky, the Glocks I have point naturally for me...my son, not so much.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

chetc said:


> my gen 4 Glock 17 is an excellent gun, i can shoot it well but not comfortable and natural as my CZ 75B SA, the hump is the culprit, i am constantly aiming high, been reading that some shooters are heating up the hump and slightly pushing it in and others are filling the void behind the grip with a filler epoxy and grinding it down to fit the hand, has anyone done this, i tried for a month to learn to hold it see if i can stick with the stock style, but i am always thinking about the hold and loose my concentration accuracy.
> 
> Chet


Once you set your grip , your trigger finger should be a separate unit. 
Unless the hump is interfering with your ability to secure a proper grip that enables your trigger finger an independent movement separate from the grip ,,the trigger finger belongs only to the trigger squeeze. 
Try some dry firing, check to see if the sights move as the hammer falls ,,,you may be squeezing the handle at the same time.


----------

